# Pushkin needs PF Power please!



## Manxcat (May 6, 2013)

Can I ask for some PF healing vibes to head our way please??

Pushkin started with violent diarrhoea on Friday afternoon. We contacted the vet in the evening and she gave us advice but given that he's already on prednisolone she only wanted to treat with soft diet and extra pro-Kolin. 

So Saturday he seemed a bit easier with some little solid bits coming through with the liquid, but today he started passing little pebbles that he'd eaten along with some bloody mucous and squeals of pain. So off to the emergency vet, and the long and short of it is it seems he's been munching on more pebbles than we'd spotted and his guts are now all inflamed trying to pass them... The vet actually fished one out of his rear end... ouch...

He's had pain med shot and antibiotics and is going back in tomorrow with a view to x-rays, but with his IMT the vets are really wary of operating should it prove he's got half a beach full in there as any abdominal bleed could prove fatal, especially as his platelets are still below normal at the moment.

We've kept such an eagle eye on him, only letting him out on a lead, and short of muzzling him all the time - which I'm loathe to do as he's so head-shy - we're at a loss how he's managed to get the (at least) 6 that have passed through so far, though obviously when we thought he was just sniffing he was actually swallowing...

We've spent the rest of the afternoon on our hands and knees going through the lawn removing every little bit we can find, but the last owners of the house used shingle everywhere so there is a lot imbedded and every time it rains more resurface. Time for astro-turf??

Anyway, I've learned that nothing does "misery" like a poorly poodle, although we're none too happy either.

I'm really worried about him this time, as well as feeling like the worst mum in the world for letting this happen, and some positive vibes would help us all.


----------



## N2Mischief (Dec 3, 2012)

Sincerely, you are the BEST poodle mom around! You take excellent care of both your poodles and without you I can only assume Pushkin would not have stood a chance!

I know how frustrated you must be! We will be thinking of you and sending only the best thoughts! 

Astro turf actually sounds like a good idea! Maybe a small fenced area? 

Keep us updated, I will be checking back frequently!


----------



## patk (Jun 13, 2013)

poor pushkin. it's so unfortunate that with his condition he loves swallowing those pebbles so much. (aside - i just wonder what the gratification is for a dog to do that?) prayers for all to go well for all of you. :hug:


----------



## PammiPoodle (Jul 16, 2011)

Wishing that things get better for Pushkin really soon! Here's a video about teaching a dog to wear a muzzle, if that's a method you decide to try. After a few sessions you can even smear some peanut butter on the inside of the muzzle at the front so that he's just busy licking it off while you fasten the back, and the next thing he knows the front door is open and he's outside! That'll be a big distraction from fussing with it. Also, it's not so much creating a "calm" association, but if he learns it's the last thing to go on before he gets to go outside, he might come to look forward to it! : ) 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KJTucFnmAbw

So sorry you two are having to go through all these medical issues! It's not your fault that he was so sneaky about the pebbles, you couldn't have known! You're doing the best you can with everything that's being thrown at you. : ) We know you're doing an awesome job!


----------



## Manxcat (May 6, 2013)

Thanks for the link Pammipoodle. I think it will take us an age just to get to the calming bit, as whenever there is food around he is anything but calm, side effect of the steroids, but will definitely try. And great tip about putting PB in it!

Patk - I think he eats them because he constantly feels the need to be eating. If we let him, he would just eat all day - thankfully he is generally happy with a rawhide chew for an hour or so.

N2Mischief, thanks for the nice words. We keep reminding ourselves that if we hadn't got him he would probably be dead by now, one way or another, so every day is a bonus for us.


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

Manxcat said:


> Can I ask for some PF healing vibes to head our way please??


You have an infinite volume of healing vibes coming from me! I will enlist others in my circle to do the same. ray:


Manxcat said:


> I'm really worried about him this time, as well as feeling like the worst mum in the world for letting this happen, and some positive vibes would help us all.


I am profoundly sorry for Pushkin's troubles, and your understandable worry. But I will not stand for you admonishing yourself in any way! No my, dear, that I simply will not have! :nono:

You have DONE EVERYTHING UNDER THE SUN humanly possible to protect and care for dear rocking a Rain-like Miami trim Pushkin! The poor lamb was handed a tough lot in life. You have smoothed every wrinkle and eased every discomfort with your TLC. NO ONE ON EARTH could do more! I so admire you for that! :adore:

So are we clear, now? Worry, yes indeed, you may and must and I shall along with you. But berate, lament, chastise, rail at yourself--no, not allowed, not even for a millisecond!:nono:

I'll check back as soon as I can. My houseguests are banging their dinner plates,_ sheesh!_ All they do is eat and drink and make merry. Wish that was happening in your world right now. Fingers and paws crossed for Pushkin. :clover::clover::clover::clover:Sending most heartfelt support and good thoughts during this especially scary time.:hug:Come on Pushkin, rally boy! _Please, please_ do!


----------



## Manxcat (May 6, 2013)

Thanks CM, just having a teary moment at your kind words :love2:


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

Heaven forbid, if you weren't his Mom I don't think he would even be alive right now! You are taking exemplary care of Pushkin and I know you are doing everything in your power to continue to do so. I hope my prayers help, cuz you and Pushkin are in them, along with a healthy dose of PF Positive Poodle Power!!!!! 
Hope X-rays show nothing harmful and that "this too will pass".........(I know, bad pun...!!!!!!!)
Much Love & Many Gentle Hugs,
Laurel & Molly


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

Poor Pushkin, and poor you. No one could have done - or be doing - more to keep him safe, make him healthy, and give him the best possible life. My thoughts are with all of you, hoping for better tidings in the morning.


----------



## GeriDe (Mar 2, 2014)

Prayers for healing your way!


----------



## poodlecrazy#1 (Jul 2, 2013)

Killa is sending loads if healing vibes over to her nudie buddy. I hope he gets better and soon. Like everyone has already said, you are wonderful poodle mom to him.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Feelingdoc (Feb 18, 2014)

Sorry for more stress as if the drop in platelets wasn't bad enough. I get the steroid hunger...and having to be so alert for potential things they might eat...I wouldn't have thought of pebbles! Noel has gotten into things I've never had an issue with leaving out before. This is a hard disorder and the medications that are needed to save their lives; make them miserable. Good thoughts continue to be sent your way.


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

Aww, You are the BEST poodle Mom ever! Many positive vibes for a good outcome (pun intended I think that the muzzle makes the most sense, and 
I wish you luck with getting him to accept it with the peanut butter!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## hopetocurl (Jan 8, 2014)

Manxcat, I am sorry to hear that Pushkin is in such peril. I know you would never knowingly hurt or let him be hurt. Like everyone else, I hope you will stop berating yourself. Pushkin is a sentient being...so, you can't control his every move. I will send healing thoughts for him and peace filled thoughts for you!


----------



## Countryboy (May 16, 2011)

Best wishes for Pushkin from Canada, eh? All the best little guy!

Tonka will run... no matter what I do. So he needs to have a leash on at all times. That's just the way it is. Maybe Pushkin needs a muzzle whether he likes it or not. 

What if u try stuffing a muzzle full of kibble. U may be able to get a 'food hound' used to sticking his own muzzle into it... and get to love seeing it.

Then u just have to deal with the head-shy part. What an interesting challenge. But if he ever gets used to finding PB inside that muzzle I would guess that you're half-way there with that.

All our best to a good poodle-mom too!


----------



## CT Girl (Nov 17, 2010)

Poor Pushkin, he is having a rough time lately. First, you must know blaming yourself for pebble eating is silly, right? Superman with his x-Ray vision would have his hands full keeping Pushkin from those pebbles. Poodles are smart, sneaky, and fast. A steroid hungry poodle will find a way. I think the only way is the muzzle. Peanut butter or some kibble will help him adjust. I am praying all the pebbles are out or soon will be making an appearance with no cutting involved. Boy, never a dull moment with Pushkin around.


----------



## Carley's Mom (Oct 30, 2011)

Stop beating yourself up. YOU ARE THE BEST POODLE MOM EVER ! I am so sorry to hear all that your guys have to go through. I hope it gets better soon.


----------



## rubymom (Apr 24, 2010)

All my prayers and healing thoughts are with Pushkin and you! Hope this gets resolved fast! and YES!!!! you are a wonderful poodle mom!!!!!!


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

No self blame deserved. You've been an amazing angel for Pushkin all along. Does little P have a solid leave it command? I would try just getting his nose off the ground the instant you see it drop before resorting to a muzzle, but if you do go that route I am sure that there will be folks like CT Girl who will be able to make good suggestions about getting him used to it. I hope all passes without much more complication.


----------



## PoodlePaws (May 28, 2013)

Poor boy  he will be in my prayers. Hope he passes than all safely. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

Oh dear...I'm so sorry you're blaming yourself. These little rascals can suck up rocks and all kinds of stuff with the most subtle maneuvers. It's impossible to notice every second that they play. It is not your fault. You're a wonderful doggie mom. I can tell by your posts, your kind treatment and your loving way about you. These crappy things just happen sometimes. I am sending with all my strength the most positive kinds of thoughts your way...that e will be able to be treated or will pass these things. 

You can condition him gradually to the muzzle. Don't strap it all the way on the first few times. Feed him through it tasty treats and just hold it near him. Then move onto putting it on, but not strapping it...then strap it but only leave it on for a few seconds, then minutes. He can get accustomed to it if you take it a little gradually. But the problem is...what to do in the meantime. I guess stay on concrete or somewhere where there isn't a thing he can pick up.

Lots of good wishes coming your way. (((hugs)))


----------



## BorderKelpie (Dec 3, 2011)

You are an amazing poodle mom! Stop beating yourself up, you should be proud of yourself for the wonderful care you devote to Puskin!

With the muzzle ideas, it's reminding me of a feedbag for horses. I used one for my Arab gelding years ago when we were out in the forest for days at a time. I got him used to it by just placing it on the ground with his feed in it. He more or less put it on himself after a day or so, then I would just kind of pull the strap across the back of his head without attaching it and gradually got him used to it. He got to the point he was excited to see it. Maybe Pushkin would learn to accept a basket type muzzle with kibble in it for all outside adventures if he was scooping up kibble instead of pebbles. 

Hmmm, just for grins and giggles, I may experiment with my guys at home to see if I can come up with a good way to help. 

Oh, the story about Phantom (the horse), he was horribly headshy when I got him - apparently he was gelded the old fashioned way - by ear twitch which undestandably made him extremely wary about anyone reaching for his head/ears. The feed bag was my way of teaching him that reaching for his head was a good thing and that conditioning spread to haltering, bridling and grooming. It took over a year to get him to accept anyong touching his ears, but now he can be handled by anyone. So, I know you can do this. Pushkin loves and trusts you and you are amazing. Just take a deep breath, then another. Lower your energy and picture in your mind him happily accepting and wearing his 'feedbag muzzle' and I bet it won't take long at all for you to succeed with this new challenge.

I have faith in you both. 

((hugs))


----------



## Suddenly (Aug 8, 2013)

Pushkin,sorry we are so later reading your post. Brandon and me are so sorry you're not feeling right. Stones and pebbles are so uncomfortable. I am saying special doggie prayers for you tonight.
Sleep tight,
Brandon




Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

Poor little monkey! I'll be keeping Pushkin in my prayers, and will add some prayers that the silly noodle will stop eating stones!


----------



## pandj (Jun 12, 2013)

Jolie and I are sending healing thoughts to Pushkin and to you! Please don't blame yourself. When dogs are on Pred they eat everything they can find. One of my Bichons had IBD and was on heavy doses. He also ate rocks,tissues,s pair of eye glasses and anything else he he could find that looked goof to him. I watched him very carefully but you cannot be everywhere or predict what they might eat.

I hope that Pushkin gets past this crisis.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## eusty (Jan 5, 2014)

Our thoughts are with you, it must be a really worrying time... 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Newmum (Jan 2, 2014)

I'm sending positive thoughts and healing vibes to Pushkin. As smart as all our pooches are, some do have a thing for picking up weird stuff. Please don't feel bad, you are the best thing that could have ever happened to him! :hug:


----------



## Manxcat (May 6, 2013)

Thanks all,

Quick update but not good update.

Been back at the vets this morning and had x-ray and bloods done. They found no more stones in his gut BUT two that look to be lodged in the bottom of his stomach. Unfortunately they're not smooth but look to have sharp edges, like pieces of slate about the size of my pinky fingernail. But it's not quite clear if they're actually in the bottom of the stomach or the top of the colon.

They're keeping him in this afternoon and they're going to feed him some laxative with food, take another x-ray and see if the stones move... if they do then we hold our breath that they don't cut him up passing through the gut, and if they don't and they are in his stomach he needs emergency surgery.

So, because of where we live our vet is unable to cross-type donor blood and due to his IMT Pushkin would need transfusions before and after surgery. If he got the wrong type post-op it could lead to anaphylaxis, and if he needed blood during surgery same problem. Therefore they want me to take him across to Liverpool tonight to the Veterinary College there where they have all the necessary equipment and so on. Also they would have to take him off all his meds for the IMT...

So in a couple of hours I will know if I'm packing for a 4.5 hour ferry journey with a sick dog or just a long wait to see what comes out his rear...

There is a lot of doubt that he is going to make it through this, especially if he needs surgery, but as he's still young we thought we will take a chance and do everything we can for him.

Thank God for insurance and credit cards... :-((

And yes, if he does make it through then a muzzle it will have to be.


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

Manxcat, thanks for taking the time out of your worrisome day to update us. I so wish the word was better. I am pulling for you all.


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

Manxcat said:


> ....
> So in a couple of hours I will know if I'm packing for a 4.5 hour ferry journey with a sick dog or just a long wait to see what comes out his rear...
> 
> There is a lot of doubt that he is going to make it through this, especially if he needs surgery, but as he's still young we thought we will take a chance and do everything we can for him.


Oh my friend, wherever this journey takes you and sweet Pushkin my heart and concern follow. Brave, loyal and dear as can be are you! Pushkin, too! Continuing to hope for the best.:hug:


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

Gosh, my heart breaks for you having to suffer so much with this little guy. Will continue sending lots of PF power your way!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

Oh dear...you have some days ahead where you will need to muster some monumental strength. I am there with you in spirit to help hold you up. I will be keeping Pushkin and you in my thoughts and will light a candle for him tonight, that he pulls through this. 

Please don't blame yourself. My Poodles suck up everything that they shouldn't too. They're like a vacuum cleaner. I should have named them Hoover. 

Know that your friends here are pulling for Pushkin with everything we've got. (((hugs)))


----------



## Manxcat (May 6, 2013)

Just rang the vet and she's not been able to do the x-ray yet as her clinic ran late, but the blood tests they took and processed show his platelet count is down to 16...!! So they sent the sample to the human hospital and it came back at 14... confused?? Us too! 

She's sent them off to Liverpool on the plane and is consulting with her senior partner to make sure they've read them correctly as with all the pred and cyclosporine they shouldn't have dropped that far.

The University have said they wouldn't have a problem with the surgery (hah!) but also they've got an endoscope with grippers on it so may be able to go into his stomach and retrieve them via the throat rather than cutting.

So I'm still in limbo for an hour or so, but have discovered I can't get off the Island until tomorrow anyway and it would be the fast catermaran which doesn't allow pets on board - they have to stay in the car for 2 hours. First booking on the big ferry which has a pet lounge and dog permitted cabins is not until Wednesday!!!!! Damned little rock in the middle of the sea!!!

And to finish things off my landscaper who is just putting the finishing touches to the very expensive work on the garden (to dog-proof it with raised beds and such) has just been called away as he's a stand-by fireman and there has been a really bad accident with fatalities so he has to attend. So sad...

The good news amongst all this trauma is Pushkin thinks the vet is his new best friend as she has fed him and he's had a poop, so hopefully when she does the x-ray she will definitely be able to see if the stones have moved.

Aaaargh!! Me and Pippin are having a cuddle... She knows something is not right and is being very quiet, but it won't last.


----------



## Manxcat (May 6, 2013)

Poodlebeguiled said:


> My Poodles suck up everything that they shouldn't too. They're like a vacuum cleaner. I should have named them Hoover.
> 
> Know that your friends here are pulling for Pushkin with everything we've got. (((hugs)))


Thanks - I'm thinking of renaming him Dyson...


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

Manxcat said:


> ...The good news amongst all this trauma is Pushkin thinks the vet is his new best friend as she has fed him and he's had a poop, so hopefully when she does the x-ray she will definitely be able to see if the stones have moved.


Leave it to remarkable, resilient_ you_ to find a *silver *lining! I can't even get my mind around the harrowing complexity of your ordeal. Still pushing good vibes across the pond to you in giant waves. And wishing Pushkin (whom you many re-name Dyson!) a string of miracles. Do take care of yourself, somehow too.


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

Can you squeeze through the poop and see if there's a rock in it? Or do you have to wait for another x ray. I think that endoscope with pick-ups (as my doctor use to call forceps) sounds like a fantastic idea vs. surgery...if it would work. I guess little "Dyson" would still need to be put under. Well, gosh...this is scary. But it is just possible he'll be okay. Hang in there.


----------



## Manxcat (May 6, 2013)

Vet just rang and said second x-ray was a bit unspecific and they're all not sure what is going on now.

Anyway, got to go back in a couple of hours to discuss with her and senior vet and discuss "options"... *sigh*...

And we're now in the midst of a whacking thunderstorm... Oh wow, what a great day!!

More later, hopefully - but packing my bags just in case


----------



## poodlecrazy#1 (Jul 2, 2013)

Oh my goodness! Things just aren't going well over there are they! Best wishes for Dyson aka Pushkin. Killa wants her nudie buddy back to normal health. I am just praying that those last few pebbles pass without causing any damage. We will be waiting by to hear how it goes, (hopefully for good news.)


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## pandj (Jun 12, 2013)

Thank you so much for the update. I am so sorry that you and Pushkin are going through this. I am praying that your little man wins this one !

Could your vet get an emergency waiver on the ferry for Pushkin ? 
Please take very good care of yourself during this awful time. You are an amazing Mom!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Manxcat (May 6, 2013)

Update part 15...

Just got back from the vets.. :-((

One stone has moved, but further into the stomach and the other is just still sitting there. So I was presented with 3 options...:

1) Do nothing and hope they pass through.
2) Let our vets do the surgery knowing all the inherent risks or
3) Take him over to the UK for surgery where they've got all the bells and whistles technology.

We decided (after a group discussion with several vets!) to have another xray taken in the morning to see if they have moved at all, then go to the UK on Wednesday for surgery with the risk that they might pass through en route... 

HOWEVER!!! It's bloody TT....

I came home to check the sailings and can get over to the UK on Wednesday with no problem.... BUT CAN'T GET BACK!!! Even using the option of the fast craft and leaving him in the car for 2 hours for the journey... there's no bookings available... The vet won't sanction him going in the hold of a plane so I'm flaming well scuppered.

There's no way I can manage to go over there and stay there for 2 weeks, it just isn't feasible.

So now it looks like we're going to have to let our vets do the surgery and pray like the dickens that nothing goes wrong...

So please pray that they've shifted out of his stomach and don't tear their way through as they pass. Also, with his platelet count so low he is at risk of spontaneous bleeding, never mind stone-induced bleeding.

Pretty much at the lowest ebb now and struggling to find anything positive in this whole debacle.

Thanks for all the good wishes, it's appreciated x


----------



## Rhett'smom (Sep 23, 2012)

Oh my!!! My heart breaks for you with all that you are facing!! Heartfelt hugs,prayers,and lots poodle kisses!!
Rhett's Mom


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Manxcat (May 6, 2013)

*Sorry!*

Many apologies folks for use of the "B" word in last post...

Came back on to edit it, but it won't let me.

Sorry for cussing - not usual for me.


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

Oh geez, you just can't catch a break! Have the vets advised you to feed him lots of soft bread and or Cotten balls soaked in milk? I think that is the usual advice for when they have swallowed a sharp object - to try and surround it as it works it's way out...


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## N2Mischief (Dec 3, 2012)

I am so sorry! What a decision to have to make! I know with Misha I was told since she is quite a bleeder that if she has surgery again they would try to give her a week or so of I believe Vitamin K???? Anyways, I'm sure your vet is well aware of it. I hope everything works out (pun intended) and surgery is not necessary, but if it is I will be praying for the best possible outcome!


----------



## Manxcat (May 6, 2013)

Tiny Poodles said:


> Oh geez, you just can't catch a break! Have the vets advised you to feed him lots of soft bread and or Cotten balls soaked in milk? I think that is the usual advice for when they have swallowed a sharp object - to try and surround it as it works it's way out...
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Not yet - we're having further discussions tomorrow given the fact the specialist centre is no longer an option... *sigh*...

I will suggest it and see what they say, thanks for the reminder


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

Vitamin K is important to normal coagulation. You are right N2M.


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

Manxcat said:


> Pretty much at the lowest ebb now and struggling to find anything positive in this whole debacle.


I can't believe you can still think straight and type complete sentences with what you're going through! The vet sounds very committed to doing everything possible, given the logistic and health complications. All anyone in your position can do is what you're doing; pushing on, hoping, trusting in those you must. Such a nightmarish situation all round though. I am so sorry for that! Does give me pause about wanting to live on a remote island, when you need expert help what then? You need your own aircraft! I powered up my laptop as soon as I got home to check on Pushkin and you. Will do so again later. _Hang in there, both of you! _And please_ feel free_ to use all and any salty language you wish, here or in the real world. You have earned the right! (I'm chanting some for you right now.) :rant:


----------



## Feelingdoc (Feb 18, 2014)

Prayers are going up for you and Pushkin...not easy decisions. How low are her platelet #'s? Do you think the "regular" vet can manage this? Let's just have good luck with pushing the last two out without any incident. Good wishes.


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

Hell's teeth, how did I miss all these new developments - what a terrible day you have had. Would the Heysham crossing be a possibility? I would be very happy to collect you from Liverpool, and put you and Pushkin up for a few days if necessary.


----------



## patk (Jun 13, 2013)




----------



## Lou (Sep 22, 2012)

Im sorry I'm late to this thread, I'm sending you cumulative good vibes and prayers that everything gets better soon !!!  
and I'm also sending you good vibes and prayers for your state of my mind, hang in there. I wish you strength in this tough moment, we are all here with you.
Big hugs for you! 
And I keep envisioning a happy update from you soon soon ! 




Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## CT Girl (Nov 17, 2010)

I just can't believe all this. I totally convinced myself these were smooth small pebbles that would be pooped out in short order. I truly don't know how you are keeping it together. It is time for some luck to turn your way. My prayers are with you.


----------



## pandj (Jun 12, 2013)

Continued prayers for all of you ! Is there a airport on the island with privately owned planes ? If so contact it and see if one of their pilots would do a Mercy Flight and take you and Pushkin to England.

My husband has a small plane and the pilots often will fly patients or rescue dog transports. It is worth a try...

Whatever happens please know that Pushkin is where he belongs...with his amazing Mom.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Dallasminis (Feb 6, 2011)

Oh, Heavens! Can't believe what I am reading! I am visualizing all the stones pooped out easy and smooth. And no surgery needed. It will all be ok, you are an AMAZING poodle mommy...healing vibes. He is ok.


----------



## Manxcat (May 6, 2013)

*Good-ish update*

So, just got back from the vets again - they're going to give me a reserved parking space...

The stones have moved! It looks like they're now in his small intestine so surgery is off the table anyway for now.

We are now on poo patrol - or icky diarrhoea patrol anyway - to check for them coming out, which will be a long and difficult wait, and hoping that they haven't done any damage on the way through... Also we are on bleed watch of course, so still in high stress mode but the surgery decision is out of our hands for now which we are kind of pleased about as no-one thought he would make it through.

We're back on Friday for another x-ray to see where things have got to, or in the even they've passed through to check for any damage. Our fabulous vets are all on standby for any problems in between now and then, and they've all been appraised of the situation.

His platelet count is down to 16 - the lowest it has been since he first started treatment, despite the steroids and stuff, so that is the next hurdle as there is obviously something very wrong with his system. Once he is over this crisis we will tackle the next... He's got a bit of petechial bruising on his belly, probably where they've been holding him for the x-rays as they've all been done whilst he's conscious (he's a good lad).

So fingers crossed that the next couple of days are a bit quieter, and although he is still a very poorly boy we now have a glimmer of hope at the end of the tunnel. PF Power? Definitely!

I've given both the dogs a stern talking to about getting sick during the TT fortnight - it's not good for Mum and Dad's stress levels...! I'm actually going back to work this afternoon for a well earned rest...

Can't thank you guys enough for all your support, particularly *fjm *for the very kind offer of accommodation and so on - you are the best


----------



## eusty (Jan 5, 2014)

Glad he seems to be starting to get back to himself again. What a stressful time for you....take is easy as Pushkin needs a healthy mum. 

I forgot it was the tt, must be quite manic with the roads closed, ferries and people? 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## BorderKelpie (Dec 3, 2011)

I'm getting my hopes up a bit here. I'm thnking/hoping/praying that this is the fantastic news we are waiting for. 

(Oh, and I had to google TT - I've learned something new - May I go home? lol)

When did 'google' become a vowel?

Puskin, can't stop thining about you, Babe! Come on, poop pebbles!!


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

What a little trooper, hope he's a successful pooper! Go little Pushkin, go gently and release the stones softly! Talk about troopers, *Manxcat* you must be _so_ depleted and exhausted. Hope you and Pushkin both got some restorative sleep. What a good boy he is to cooperate with the x-rays and handling. Now I am counting on "THE FORCE" to cooperate and restore his platelet count to a safe level. Hope this day brings more encouraging news, check on you again later! :clover:


----------



## BeckyM (Nov 22, 2013)

I'm sorry I'm so late to poor Pushkin's post. I'm sorry you've both been through so much lately! Poor pup  I'm so glad it seems surgery won't be needed now. I hope he passes them soon and is feeling better!!!


----------



## hopetocurl (Jan 8, 2014)

Come on Pushkin.... Brings up an old cheer... Push 'em out, shove 'em out! Come on Pushkin... Get those nasty stones out! Give your mom a rest!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Manxcat (May 6, 2013)

Thanks - we're all a bit sleep-deprived as one or other of us (mostly hubby, bless him) has been kipping on the couch since Friday in case he needs to go out during the night... not a fan of diarrhoea in the house...

TT is fine, thousands of visitors and bikes and cars... as long as you don't want to travel on short notice...! And the roads will be shut evenings next week and days the week after - and the main vet's office is inside the course so also praying things don't go ooops during those times! I would be able to get there but it would be a long and fiddly journey.

Got the business accounts in front of me now so time for some zzzzz's :biggrin:


----------



## CT Girl (Nov 17, 2010)

I am so relieved that Pushkin will not need surgery. Safe poops Pushkin! I too hope that "THE FORCE" gets his platelet the count up too.


----------



## JudyD (Feb 3, 2013)

Oh, dear. Somehow I've missed all the ups and downs of the past couple of days. Much forum power coming your way from WV.


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

Hoping they come through quickly and with no damage. What an absolute nightmare!


----------



## Feelingdoc (Feb 18, 2014)

Oh my his count sure is low (again). Poor guy - this IS so serious. Good thoughts coming to you. I'm so sorry for this added stress on top of the ITP -


----------



## Suddenly (Aug 8, 2013)

Oh Pushkin, we do want you to start feeling better. I know it's hard getting rid of those nasty stones. My top knot is crossed for you!! Push them out!!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## all that jazz (Feb 6, 2011)

I just read your postings. Sending my good wishes to you and Pushkin. I sincerely hope he is on the road to pushing them out.


----------



## poodlecrazy#1 (Jul 2, 2013)

Oh man! I am so glad things are looking better for Pushkin. I was so worried! The last update really had me doubting that PF power would be enough, but yet again it has worked magic (plus the awesome veterinary care and love from mom). I hope those pebbles come out safe and don't cause any damage. Is their any clue why his numbers are so low? Could it be this recent incident that caused it or is it something completely unrelated? 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

If they don't come out can they do surgery and remove a part of the intestines if necessary? Or did the vet say anything as far as what would be the next course of action if they don't appear to come out on their own?

Gosh, I'm so hoping things will improve. My thoughts are with you and Pushkin and your hubby for some brighter times ahead. What an ordeal you've been and are going through! Just rotten all around. Lots of hugs to you all.


----------



## Grandma's Boys (Feb 28, 2014)

So sorry to see this about Pushkin. Sending good wishes that he passes those stones and does not need surgery.


----------



## hopetocurl (Jan 8, 2014)

I found a few articles, not sure if they will help. 

http://dogingtonpost.com/why-is-my-dog-eating-rocks/#.U3t-H4m9LCQ

http://www.petexpertise.com/dog-eating-sticks-rocks.html

http://www.dailypuppy.com/articles/how-to-stop-your-dog-from-eating-rocks_1424.html

Interesting .... 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Manxcat (May 6, 2013)

We've just got back from a little stroll and I'm pleased to announce that a poo was produced! No stones in it unfortunately (I squidged) but firmer than it has been.

Also, he's brighter in himself. 

No idea why the platelets have dropped - the vets are totally baffled - but that's a battle for another day.

I've bought a muzzle and we've had a little play with it - could be a while before he's accepting of it but we will get there. On the walk I "double bagged" him - harness and collar, both with leads on, so as soon as his head dipped I could lift it up - which seemed to work well, but will mean he cannot go off lead for a while, and takes some co-ordinating when you've got a fidgety Pip on another lead! Thanks to whichever of you it was that planted the seed of that idea!

The biggest problem is in the garden so restricted access for now until the muzzle thing is sorted, as I believe that is where he's doing most of his stone collecting.

Anyway, our spirits are up a bit thanks to you all, and we're feeling a bit more relaxed... and hopefully both humans can sleep in bed tonight! 

Thank you my dear friends :love2:

ETA: *@Poodlebeguiled:* No idea what will happen if they don't come out as the vet said no to intestinal surgery due to risk of infection in an already sick dog... trying not to think about it LOL!


----------



## Manxcat (May 6, 2013)

Little PS...

I got my finger out (and needles and thread) and _finally _fleece covered Pushkin's harness to stop any rubbing...


----------



## pandj (Jun 12, 2013)

I am glad to hear that Pushkin had a good stroll.. . we are keeping the prayers and healing thoughts coming.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

I am glad to hear things are looking a bit brighter. I hope those last stones pass with no problems.


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

Just letting out a big SIGHHHH and hoping the news continues to get better.....hope the last of those stones are on their way out! Also hope they figure out why his platelet count is going wonky..........so worrisome!
Hope you get that much needed rest from all your stress soon!!! Meanwhile, Positive PF Poodle Power is being wrapped with a big hug and sent your way!


----------



## Manxcat (May 6, 2013)

*Woo Hoo!!!*

THEY'RE OUT !!!!

The "offending articles" were smoothly evacuated today with nary a whimper!!

Still got to have follow up appointment on Friday but so far no sign of any damage.

HOORAY!!!

Had to fish them out (pooooh!) and am very thankful for disposable tweezers and latex gloves supplied by a colleague :biggrin:

You can see for yourselves why we were worried... particularly the one that looks like an ancient arrowhead. They were actually a lot bigger than I'd realised from looking at the x-rays - I nearly had a fit! And yes, they've been thoroughly washed!!!!


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

Wow! He was really stoned! So glad he's passed that hurdle now. Whew! Now to get those platelets up!!

ETA: Does he appear to feel better?


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

Awesome news! Fingers and paws crossed that everything stays on a positive track from here out!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## eusty (Jan 5, 2014)

Eek they are a size! Hopefully it's good news from here on 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Grandma's Boys (Feb 28, 2014)

Great news!


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

A real "rejoice with me!" Moment that only dog owners will understand! What a relief. i hope you all get a few nights of decent sleep now, while the vets work on the platelet issue.


----------



## poodlecrazy#1 (Jul 2, 2013)

Yay!!!! and Ouch! Poor thing that one on the end really looks like it was painful.



Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## CT Girl (Nov 17, 2010)

Thank goodness, what a relief. Well his digestive system is in great shape to be able to pass without incident such large and sharp rocks. I was not picturing anything near that big. Sounds like a medicine adjustment may be needed to get his count to improve. Now you can just go back to worrying about one thing! (I feel like I was on poop patrols with you as I kept checking in here for updates


----------



## Caniche (Jun 10, 2013)

I just saw this thread and was SO worried for Pushkin. I cannot begin to imagine how worried you were...and _frustrated!_

I'm sure we've all had times where we just want to grab our little poodles and look them in the eye and explain to them what is going on. *sigh* Unfortunately, we don't have that luxury. Then again, if we could communicate perfectly with our dogs, we'd all probably never talk to actual people again...

I am thrilled that Pushkin is doing better. And my, aren't those big stones?! Those could not have been fun to pass.

Hopefully you have stopped doubting yourself as a poodle mom. Clearly you are excellent at the task and would do anything for your babies. Give Pushkin some love for us!


----------



## Nicofreako (Aug 19, 2013)

Yaaay!!! And I must say, only a dedicated furmom would get so excited about sorting through poo and a successful hiney excavation! They may be stones - but it must feel like diamonds to you, to finally have them in your hands!
Oh little Pushkin, let's hope you don't ever have to "Push-kin" so hard again.


----------



## PoodleRick (Mar 18, 2013)

I'm really really late to this thread and after reading the whole thing I'm so glad things worked out for Pushkin. And you are a great Poodle Mom. BTW Dyson is a good name but I think I like Hoover to.

Rick


----------



## Manxcat (May 6, 2013)

Thanks!

Yes my staff are fairly bemused at the excitement of poo-sorting, but hubby phoned me at work to say he _thought _the stones were in there but wasn't willing to check any further! LOL. The girls could hear me cheering... 

Mind you, they already know I'm a bit of a nutcase...

Pushkin is fine and dandy, very perky and looking quite okay with life, so now back to the battle of the platelets! But that's for another thread :biggrin:

Couldn't have got through this without you all


----------



## patk (Jun 13, 2013)

such good news! (never thought i'd say that about finding stones in poo.) hope all goes well from here on in.


----------



## Newmum (Jan 2, 2014)

Excellent news! I'm so happy, I swear animals do this kind of thing to remind us how lucky we are to have them! I'm hoping more good news will follow on the platelets


----------



## MaryEdwards (Oct 29, 2012)

So sorry you are going through such rough times. I just read the posts and updates so
Prayers and Hugs your way!


----------



## Suddenly (Aug 8, 2013)

Great news Manxcat. Yea Pushkin!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Feelingdoc (Feb 18, 2014)

So happy to hear he has had a successful poop! Pushkin Rocks! They are so worrisome when sick. Keep us posted on the platelet issue; I get stressed with less than 135K! I don't get the up and down part - especially when medication is staying the same.


----------



## hopetocurl (Jan 8, 2014)

I feel like the corny cheer must have helped  seriously, I am so relieved to hear this! Now, I need to come up with a corny platelet cheer!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

So glad to see no more stones in Pushkin's belly. Now you can focus on the ITP problems. You've done a great job managing this complicated situation.


----------



## Dallasminis (Feb 6, 2011)

Yippee for poopy stones! Glad you're back to square one! Go Pushkin! Whew, this forum is full of excitement!


----------



## Lou (Sep 22, 2012)

Dallasminis said:


> Yippee for poopy stones! Glad you're back to square one! Go Pushkin! Whew, this forum is full of excitement!



I'm eating dinner at this great restaurant and I get a notification on my iPhone: 
"yippee for poopy stones!" (...)

It made me laugh!! I'm so happy to hear about poopy stones, It didn't even bother me that I'm eating sausage with this black beans!!  

It just made me smile  I'm happy for you !! Yay!!! wishing you ALL the best Pushkin !!!!!!!!! Hugs to you Manxcat 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## pandj (Jun 12, 2013)

Yippee !!! I am so glad to hear that the rocks ended up in good hands and that Pushkin is feeling better! Hugs all around.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Dallasminis (Feb 6, 2011)

Hah!, Lou,how funny! Hope I didn't ruin your cool Austin dinner!


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

And 'The Force' was with him...............



YAY PUSHKIN!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

Oh fantastic news. I'm so very happy for you and Puskin. Whew! That was one scary ride for a while.


----------



## CT Girl (Nov 17, 2010)

Is the bruising healing well? Did your vet mention a strategy for his blood count yet?


----------



## Luce (Mar 4, 2013)

Looks like I am last to the poopy party!!

What a roller-coaster of a week you had! And, I must say Manxcat - you and Pushkin ROCK!! You held it together and he let them out - WHEW!!

Are the stones from the roof like you thought, or are they the garden variety type??

I hope his numbers start going up in the platelet department.

Poodley prayers from Luce and I.


----------



## Manxcat (May 6, 2013)

Luce said:


> Looks like I am last to the poopy party!!
> 
> What a roller-coaster of a week you had! And, I must say Manxcat - you and Pushkin ROCK!! You held it together and he let them out - WHEW!!
> 
> ...


Thanks - the stones look like to be one piece of hardcore from the landscaping and one ordinary garden stone! Might have then framed and mounted... or then again, not!

I'm going to have a quiet breakdown this weekend, not he's got the all clear!


----------



## Manxcat (May 6, 2013)

CT Girl said:


> Is the bruising healing well? Did your vet mention a strategy for his blood count yet?


The bruising seems to be fading and cannot see any new bits at the moment. We're back at the vets Wednesday to start him on azathioprine to see if that helps. Fingers crossed!


----------



## Streetcar (Apr 13, 2014)

I'm so happy he got rid of the stones for you and send all good wishes for his platelets to get into great territory asap!


----------



## Feelingdoc (Feb 18, 2014)

Did Pushkin have his platelet count today??? How is he doing and/or what is the vet saying? Keep us posted.


----------



## Luce (Mar 4, 2013)

I just might join you in the breakdown!


----------



## MiniPoo (Mar 6, 2014)

Manxcat said:


> Thanks - the stones look like to be one piece of hardcore from the landscaping and one ordinary garden stone! Might have then framed and mounted... or then again, not!
> 
> I'm going to have a quiet breakdown this weekend, not he's got the all clear!


When I saw those stones on the rules, I showed it to my husband and told him the background story about Pushkin. I can relate to your "stone" problem. One of my puppies started eating pea gravel when I let her outside at night to do her business. When I realized that, I raked up all the pea gravel I had put down about a brick border and then I had to fence off an area where I couldn't rake it up. She grew out of this habit when she was older. Now she wants to eat ice cubes.

I am glad everything "came out all right" for Pushkin. Sometimes on this forum I wonder if I am offering too much information, but I don't think TMI is something to worry about here. Good to know.

Have an enjoyable breakdown and feel better.


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

I will be with you in spirit for a cocktail this weekend. You deserve it. You've been doing some extraordinary nursing duty these days.


----------



## Manxcat (May 6, 2013)

Feelingdoc said:


> Did Pushkin have his platelet count today??? How is he doing and/or what is the vet saying? Keep us posted.


Official reading from the specialist lab was around 20k... :-(

Starting azathioprine Wednesday so should know more then.

xx


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

Keeping fingers crossed. (((hugs)))


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

Hoping for a rapid improvement with the new drug.


----------



## Feelingdoc (Feb 18, 2014)

It takes about a full week maybe more for the AZE. to kick in..so don't expect too fast of results. Also Noel lost quite a bit of her hair on this drug. So don't be surprised at patches of thin or balding spots. Good wishes for Pushkin.


----------



## Wild Kitten (Mar 13, 2014)

Hope the new drugs work well for him :hug:


----------



## hopetocurl (Jan 8, 2014)

Good luck, Pushkin! I hope this new drug helps you get better!


----------



## pandj (Jun 12, 2013)

Crossing fingers and paws for sweet Pushkin !

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Feelingdoc (Feb 18, 2014)

How did Pushkin's vet appointment go today...?


----------



## Manxcat (May 6, 2013)

Well the Azathioprine hadn't arrived - it's not in common usage here - so they're going to let me know when it does then I can collect it and start him on it, but he got a full physical and everything seems to be okay... Well, as okay as they ever are! Rechecked official platelet count as I was a bit confused last week and it was actually 27k, so still extremely low :-((

Should have the new meds by the weekend, and he's having another blood test in about 3 weeks to see how he is reacting to them. Then, fingers crossed, we can start trying to reduce the pred again... Vet is desperate to try and get him off it because of the side-effects, as are we.

He's already got hair loss so going to have to watch him if we ever get any decent sunshine! Don't want a pink and blue dog... :biggrin:


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

I'm sorry to hear you have a delay in starting the new drug. I do hope it does the trick when you get it going. It does sound like he really needs to be off the pred.


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

Manxcat said:


> He's already got hair loss so going to have to watch him if we ever get any decent sunshine! Don't want a pink and blue dog... :biggrin:


Ack! Managing Pushkin's condition is such a relentless challenge!







I wonder if you might put pet-safe sunscreen on him, when your hands aren't busy pulling out your own hair with despair. Hope the meds arrive STAT and his platelets soar!:clover:


----------



## Manxcat (May 6, 2013)

Well the way "summer" is shaping up here, it isn't going to be an issue!


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

Yes, at least we don't have to worry too much about sunburn at the moment! I believe there are meant to be a few glimpses of blue skies over the weekend, though. Remind me, when is the next flood due?!


----------



## Cailin77 (Jul 21, 2012)

So glad Pushkin is doing better! I am very late to this thread, but that is wonderful news! 

Just a question about the ferry and flights... They don't save spots for emergencies? I grew up on a small island, only way off was a ferry or small plane... And the ferry always has a few extra spots for cars and will make sure you can get a spot if you have an emergency (like a sick pet, or a woman in labor). Otherwise those spots fill up with people on "stand by" (people trying to get their car on last minute without a reservation). Anyway, I know it's a mute point now, but I really hope that they have a similar option... It's just crazy that you wouldn't be able to get to medical care for yourself or your pet!


----------



## Countryboy (May 16, 2011)

Manxcat said:


> Well the way "summer" is shaping up here, it isn't going to be an issue!


Thank, Dawg, eh? Can u imagine the escapades that would ensue having to put sunscreen on a dog? Hahaha! Waterproof? Autumn Scent? Liver Flavour? 

Lots of sun here... and we ran into the same issue. I never thot of it before but Tonka's got barer bits now. So I've got to mind our time in the sun.

Get mommy to brew u up some pigeon soup, eh little buddy? It's gotta be good for the platelets.


----------



## Manxcat (May 6, 2013)

Cailin77 said:


> So glad Pushkin is doing better! I am very late to this thread, but that is wonderful news!
> 
> Just a question about the ferry and flights... They don't save spots for emergencies? I grew up on a small island, only way off was a ferry or small plane... And the ferry always has a few extra spots for cars and will make sure you can get a spot if you have an emergency (like a sick pet, or a woman in labor). Otherwise those spots fill up with people on "stand by" (people trying to get their car on last minute without a reservation). Anyway, I know it's a mute point now, but I really hope that they have a similar option... It's just crazy that you wouldn't be able to get to medical care for yourself or your pet!


The hospital have a helicopter and plane for shipping humans if necessary, although the Intensive and Critical Care here is good as they get lots of practice with injured bikers... but don't know about pets. I could probably have done it as a foot passenger if there was a seat available in the dog lounge (then I would have been ill wheezing and sneezing lol) and usually you can get on the ferries with your car without too much bother - except during TT when they are absolutely packed...

Eh well, as you say, moot point now, and hopefully won't need it in the future.

And CB - pigeon soup??? Ick! He will have to make do with chicken! :biggrin:


----------

